# Deworming with Cydectin Pour-On



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I was told by the breeder I got my goat from to use Cydectin to deworm. He said to use Cydectin Pour-On ORALLY. I was talking to the vet tech I work with and she said to NEVER use it orally. I also read online that goats skin is thinner than cattle and horses and is feasible to use an oral wormer rather than a topical. The article said that since goats skin is thinner, the wormer will absorb too fast and not be effective. I guess my question is, how do you use Cydectin Pour-On to worm your goats?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I use it orally, have in my rotation for years and never had any reactions to it. Alot will say not to use but my vet had suggested it a few years ago. Just my 2cents


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Honestly, I've never heard of NOT giving it orally. Everyone I know gives it orally, we give it orally, and the breeders we bought our goats from use it orally.

IMO pour ons and injectibles only go so far...I much prefer oral wormers when it comes to stomach worms...especially the fight we've had with them!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have always used it orally!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay, this makes me feel better. I was trying to tell a client to use this orally and the technician was like, "no don't use it orally!" I was a bit dumbfounded and felt bad that I was trying to suggest using it. I, too prefer oral wormers because it actually goes through the goats system and cleans the worms out. I use it orally on my goat and have never had anything bad happen.


----------

